# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  ΒΕΛΤΙΩΣΗ   ΔΡΑΠΑΝΟΥ  ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΘΗΚΗ  ΦΡΕΖΟΤΡΑΠΕΖΟΥ

## mariost

Όταν  έπεσε  στα  χέρια  μου  δωρεάν  ένα  είδος  βιομηχανικού  φρεζοτράπεζου είπα  να  το  αξιοποιήσω  στο  εργαστήριο. Σε μία  μεταλλική ανθεκτική  βάση  που  κατασκεύασα  συνδέθηκε  στην  μία  πλευρά ένα  δράπανο  που  προήλθε από πνευματικό  με  κάποιες βελτιώσεις   και  στην  απέναντι πλευρά  με κάποιες  μετατροπές  το φρεζοτράπεζο  έτσι ώστε να έχω δύο  επιλογές  χρήσης  του δράπανου.  Για πολύ μεγάλο ύψος των υλικών κατεργασίας χρησιμοποιείται η παλαιότερη θέση  ενώ για ύψος μέχρι  6  εκατοστά κοιλοδοκό  και για  διατρήσεις ακριβείας  με  ταυτόχρονη ταχύτητα   χρησιμοποιείται   η  δεύτερη θέση  όπου κούμπωσα το  φρεζοτράπεζο. Στην αγορά στο e bay  κυκλοφορούν  μικρά  φρεζοτράπεζα μοντελισμού με 45 Ε περίπου  από αλουμίνιο  ενώ  τα  λίγο μεγαλύτερα ξεκινούν από 150 Ε. Αυτό στο βίντεο  είναι βιομηχανικού τύπου  και ήταν αυτολιπαινόνενο. Πολύ πιο ακριβό βέβαια από τα παραπάνω. Δίνω απλά την ιδέα αν πέσει κάποιο στα  χέρια  σας  σε  συμφέρουσα τιμή. Μην το χρησιμοποιήσετε σαν φρέζα.Θα  καταστρέψετε   το  δράπανο  -που δεν αντέχει σε εγκάρσιες καταπονήσεις- πολύ γρήγορα.Η κατασκευή  προορίζεται  μόνο για ερασιτεχνική χρήση.
ΜΠΟΡΕΙΤΕ  ΝΑ  ΔΕΙΤΕ  ΤΟ ΣΤΗΣΙΜΟ  ΤΟΥ ΕΡΓΑΛΕΙΟΥ  ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ  ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ  ΤΟΥ ΕΔΩ: https://youtu.be/N8Vw7QHJHUY

----------

GeorgeZ (07-10-19)

----------

